# On Travelling with Books



## BobDole (Sep 10, 2020)

I am a big fan of books. I like alt history, and other various types of books, including anti-civ critique, survival guides/books (like making shelter, trapping/foraging, etc.), and plenty of other more niche categories (like WWII). I would prefer to take my entire collection with me (about 12 u-haul book boxes worth, or roughly 330 books), but I know this is a pipe dream. We (my family and I) just got a new place, and I think I will keep my room to come back to for downtime (offroad). So, I guess my question is this:

How many books should I take with me, what types would be best, and do any of you take books with you, and if so; how many, and what do they weigh? My "collection" is estimated between 250 and 400 pounds (LibraryThing can be a pain sometimes for exact numbers). Any cool bookcases you take with you (for my bike camper/rubber tramping buddies)?


----------



## MetalBryan (Sep 10, 2020)

You just need something to sleep on and one of these bad mofos

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bookmobile


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 13, 2020)

are these books not available as ebooks? seems like that would save you a lot of trouble.


----------



## BobDole (Sep 13, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> are these books not available as ebooks? seems like that would save you a lot of trouble.


I am nowhere close to being a fan of ebooks, and will only accept physical books. With that though, comes the weight.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 13, 2020)

i mean... _priorities, _i guess. if you can get the same books in ebook format, put them on an ebook reader and join the 21st century or... just don't complain about the weight.

i guess im just not seeing the point of this thread. you're not going to find anyone on the road with more than a handful of books on them. if you're dead set on traveling with 400 lbs of books, that sounds pretty unreasonable. but hey, don't let me tell you what to do, i mean... you can lead horse to water...


----------



## MetalBryan (Sep 13, 2020)

I just caught this - Bob Dole from Washington DC hahahaha it would be cool if you were the real republican senator from Kansas. It's funny that he's a bibliophile who wants to live in a van.


----------



## BobDole (Sep 17, 2020)

MetalBryan said:


> I just caught this - Bob Dole from Washington DC hahahaha it would be cool if you were the real republican senator from Kansas. It's funny that he's a bibliophile who wants to live in a van.


Sadly no. I dont remember where I first heard this name, but I have been using it for several years now as an alias. Now that you mention it, it would be pretty cool if that was the case! I picked DC because I figure thats a fairly neutral spot (what can I say, I [somewhat] value my privacy)

Edit: I looked him up, and it is bringing back memories of my childhood; sitting in front of Fox News, and hearing the name. I think I found out where I picked the name up from


----------



## MFB (Sep 18, 2020)

It seems like you are more interested in bragging about your library than figuring out how to have words to read on your travels?

I love books, everything about them. But if you want a voluminous collection suck it up and take Matt's advice. Or be stubborn and carry 20lbs of books? Attachments come with a price, dont they?

I had a kindle for a while, extremely cheap and the way it was back lit lent to feeling like reading from a page, no glare, etc. I liked it. But lost it or broke it or gave it away.

Now I'll usually take 2 or 3 books. 1 new, one tried and true that I know and love and can turn to any page and start reading, and usually a small 100 pager on philosophy or science. Take 2 or 3 that slide into the front pocket of your pack.

Also, consider you can always trade or find a used book store. Sometimes people have those cute lil free library "bird house" things outside their houses. Point being, books are everywhere.


----------



## TerminalBeach (Sep 18, 2020)

I travel with High Life by Matthew Stokoe. Also recently read Riding towards Everywhere by William T Vollmann - very fun


----------



## BobDole (Sep 21, 2020)

Recently, family bridges have become a bit rocky, so to speak. I now fear for the worst. I have been planning on building a bike camper for some time now, but due to an increase in high winds (thanks, deforestation), it seems this might not be the greatest idea in the world. I like the idea and look of a lot of homeless push carts, and the fact I can fit a bunch of books into it really appeals to me; whereas fitting a ton of books into a bike camper will wreck havoc on my legs. The only problem, of course, being the weight of the books themselves. I am planning on making this a pushcart that can be hauled via a truck or car if worst comes to worse (like, needing to get out of dodge, stat!), and am not too concerned about making it a bit larger than most other's examples (like Elkins's homeless pushcart). With that in mind though, I still need it to not be super tall, so I can see over it to push it (I am 6 foot 4 inches).

As a side note, I have thought for most of my life about living in a van or trailer, but I have moral issues with owning a vehicle of any sort (those with a combustion engine), as well as ethical issues. Aside from that, it would force me to maintain a job of some sort, in order to pay my insurance (looking at the cheapest being around 700 USD per month for insurance).



MFB said:


> It seems like you are more interested in bragging about your library than figuring out how to have words to read on your travels?
> 
> I love books, everything about them. But if you want a voluminous collection suck it up and take Matt's advice. Or be stubborn and carry 20lbs of books? Attachments come with a price, dont they?
> 
> ...



Well, no. My point was never to brag, but instead to attempt to show you what I am up against. My intention is to have NO electronics whatsoever. The problem with those free library stands, is that they never carry books im interested in (I have very specific tastes). Not even public libraries carry what I read. I have checked into those "bookbikes", and like the design, but dont think it would be all that great for my use. Might one day try building one (assuming my family situation gets better). Being in a hotel for almost a month now is really getting to me mentally.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 21, 2020)

BobDole said:


> Aside from that, it would force me to maintain a job of some sort, in order to pay my insurance (looking at the cheapest being around 700 USD per month for insurance).



Okay, first off, I need to address this. If you're being quoted 700 dollars a MONTH for auto insurance you either didn't fill out the forms right or you hit about 20 nuns crossing the street on your last grocery run. I know people with multiple DUIs that have cheaper insurance than that. something is wrong there.

Second, it seems like you're not really interested in any of the suggestions we've provided. Sucks for you I guess. Judging from the scant details you've given us, you're about to be in a situation where you're going to have to start making some _serious _sacrifices, and frankly, you sound extremely unwilling to do that.

so i don't think there's anything we can do for you. this lifestyle involves serious sacrifices in one form or another. if you're not willing to give some things up, you're not going to get very far.

i do have one last suggestion. go find a place in the woods, build up a camp/hut/house and store your books there and just live in the woods. or you could try living in a storage unit. but im sure you'll hate those suggestions too.


----------



## MetalBryan (Sep 21, 2020)

I still think this is Bob Dole republican senator trying to troll the libs. 

Fuck all your books old man.


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 22, 2020)

i'm one of these people who doesn't like e-readers or whatever you call 'em

the way i cope is by just packing a few books and lettin it ride


----------



## train in vain (Dec 4, 2020)

A couple books is plenty. Read one..give it to someone who wants to read it and get a new book.maybe trade for a book they have. Personally i have never had the attachment to books that i have to lets say a musical recording. How to/informational books being the exception. I really cant think of a fiction book i have read more than once. So yeah..for me.. a couple in the pack is plenty. 
If youre seriously considering building a bike trailer to haul a library around perhaps you should take a few moments to reflect on the numerous reasons this is a terrible/fairly ridoculous idea vs the nonexistent good side of this plan 😅
Maybe its just internet rambling. Maybe youve never even read a book. I will GIVE YOU an ereader just to help cure this madness haha


----------



## roughdraft (Jan 16, 2021)

i was just thinkin when i saw this one book i'm using, that I traded for it in a bookstore. great bartering opportunity.

if it's owned by the person who is working the desk, and not like 'barnes and noble' or whatever, you can totally do the same. just occurred to me to share, it is kinda a nice memory.

i think a lot of people are like retired or trustfund people who own bookstores, not to generalize, but sometimes they aren't hardliners when it comes to the $$$.


----------



## TurboArmatron (Jan 29, 2021)

BobDole said:


> I am nowhere close to being a fan of ebooks, and will only accept physical books. With that though, comes the weight.


I feel that but ebooks are free a z-lib it's rare they don't have what I'm looking for. You can't beat free


----------



## Glass Roads (Jan 31, 2021)

I would think just keep 1 or 2 non fiction books to reference if they are things you use a lot (like field guides for foraging books), and 1 fiction book. Don't know about you, but I'm generally only reading one book at a time. Maybe read one and drop it off at a free library to help with the shitty selection? I barely ever read a book more than once anyway. 
Or maybe just sell all your books and then you'll have some funds to buy new ones on the road? Halling around a library on a bike trailer sounds like a lot of work. I'd go farenheit 451 on em the second day


----------

